# Confused DirecTV Customer - TV Internet Connection On Demand



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad I've found this forum. I'm totally new to all this.

I've searched around and couldn't find the answers to my questions and it got me confused even more. 

Hopefully creating this thread will help.

I've been a DirecTV customer for years and I'm planning to renew my contract. Hopefully they will give me a good deal.

I currently have the H21-200 receiver. On the DirecTV website I read about the TV Internet Connection On Demand feature. From what I learned it requires a DVR. 

-Does it require me to pay the monthly $7 DVR charge to use the On Demand feature? I don't need to record anything. I only want the on demand feature to watch free movies anytime.

-Do I need to use the Wireless Internet Connection Kit from DirecTV? Or can I use my existing home wireless router? Another option for me would be using powerline if wireless can be avoided.

With the Wireless Internet Connection Kit from DirecTV. I'm worried it doesn't support 802.11n 5ghz band.


Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

johnlandon009 said:


> I'm glad I've found this forum. I'm totally new to all this.
> 
> I've searched around and couldn't find the answers to my questions and it got me confused even more.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need a DVR to use Video On Demand. . . programs are downloaded to the DVR through the internet connection. .

The Wireless Internet connection is a WGA-600N or WET-600N, both dual band and work on G or N.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, you need a DVR to use Video On Demand. . . programs are downloaded to the DVR through the internet connection. .
> 
> The Wireless Internet connection is a WGA-600N or WET-600N, both dual band and work on G or N.


Then that means the $7 dvr charge will apply. 

Thanks for the help. Now I gotta call and try to get a decent renewal deal.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

johnlandon009 said:


> Then that means the $7 dvr charge will apply.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Now I gotta call and try to get a decent renewal deal.


you should know that OnDemand from DTV is not like cable. sometimes I have to record a show and wait until the next day to watch. Also, you mentioned "free movies". There really aren't many free movies either.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

I renewed my contract. They gave me the HR24-500. Don't know what the difference is between the other HR24 versions but I'm happy as of now.

After the tech left I remembered I forgot to order the Wieless Internet Connection Kit. So I went to my online account and tried to order one. When I add the Wireless ICK to the cart the price came out to $84.98. ($79.99 plus $4.99 s/h).

I thought the Wireless ICK was supposed to be $25?  I want to use it for the On Demand feature.

And if they haven't modified it for DTV use only...I would like to try to use it on my PS3 to further improve the wireless connection.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

johnlandon009 said:


> I renewed my contract. They gave me the HR24-500. Don't know what the difference is between the other HR24 versions but I'm happy as of now.


The different HR24 units are simply made by different manufacturers, no significant differences at all.


----------



## lost4now (Apr 21, 2010)

johnlandon009 said:


> I renewed my contract. They gave me the HR24-500. Don't know what the difference is between the other HR24 versions but I'm happy as of now.
> 
> After the tech left I remembered I forgot to order the Wieless Internet Connection Kit. So I went to my online account and tried to order one. When I add the Wireless ICK to the cart the price came out to $84.98. ($79.99 plus $4.99 s/h).
> 
> ...


Do you already have a wireless router? If so, you shouldn't need to by a connection kit. I have an ethernet connection from my router to my PS3 and DVR, faster than wireless.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

lost4now said:


> Do you already have a wireless router? If so, you shouldn't need to by a connection kit. I have an ethernet connection from my router to my PS3 and DVR, faster than wireless.


Yeah I have a wireless router (Netgear dgnd3300) that supports 802.11n

I want to go wireless because running wires from one room to another isn't feasible. This is why I'm considering the wireless kit.

If it's one flat fee of $25 for the bridge, it's not a bad deal. They cost more elsewhere. But the problem is when I add it to my cart the price comes out more than advertised.

But in terms of speed...I wonder if a powerline is faster or Wireless N connection....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I suspect you're confusing the pricing of the WTVICK with that of the DECA broadband adapter.

The Linksys adapter goes for $60 used.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

harsh said:


> I suspect you're confusing the pricing of the WTVICK with that of the DECA broadband adapter.
> 
> The Linksys adapter goes for $60 used.


What is the WTVICK and Deca broadband adapter? Sorry but I'm completely new to the DirecTV on demand thing.

This is what I saw for the TV Internet Connection Service $25.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/on_demand
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/equipment/accessories?footernavtype=-1

If it costs more than $25 than I rather buy one from Newegg or Mwave. I can find it much cheaper.

I don't have MRV by the way. I just want to use one receiver to access on demand feature. I'm assuming I can attach a wireless bridge to the back of the receiver, allowing it to communicate with my wireless router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I see what DirecTV is doing... In order to access VOD programming, they advertise that it costs starting at $25. If you have MRV (Whole Home), the $25 is for a DECA adapter to connect your receivers to your home network. If you don't have MRV, they sell you the wireless ethernet adapter for $79.

In your case, since you do not have MRV and you don't want to run an ethernet cable to your receiver, you need a wireless ethernet adapter. The WGA-600N or WET-600N are supported internally in the DirecTV receivers, so you can just plug them in and it will step you through the setup process. If you purchase any other adapter, you will need to hook it up first to a PC or laptop and set it up with your security settings, etc. and then plug it into the receiver. 

If you do purchase an "unsupported" adapter, make sure that it is not a USB adapter. You need a wireless adapter that plugs into the ethernet port of the receiver. As you stated, you are basically looking for a wireless ethernet bridge. In my case, I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless router with DD-WRT firmware on it.

- Merg


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Okay, I see what DirecTV is doing... In order to access VOD programming, they advertise that it costs starting at $25. If you have MRV (Whole Home), the $25 is for a DECA adapter to connect your receivers to your home network. If you don't have MRV, they sell you the wireless ethernet adapter for $79.
> 
> In your case, since you do not have MRV and you don't want to run an ethernet cable to your receiver, you need a wireless ethernet adapter. The WGA-600N or WET-600N are supported internally in the DirecTV receivers, so you can just plug them in and it will step you through the setup process. If you purchase any other adapter, you will need to hook it up first to a PC or laptop and set it up with your security settings, etc. and then plug it into the receiver.
> 
> ...


Oh I see....thanks. I guess I'll purchase the bridge elsewhere. Much cheaper.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay guys...here is a little update.

I found my old Linksys WRT54G router and flashed it with a new firmware making it a wireless bridge. I've tested it on my PS3 and it works great!

But when I try to wire it with the HR24 it doesn't work. I ran the Network Setup and entered the necessary information.

When I run Connect Now it gives me the following message:


IP Address OK
Subnet Mask OK
Default Gateway OK
DNS OK
Network Connected (9)
Internet Not Connected To The Internet (22)

What am I doing wrong?

I don't have Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nevermind got it to work!

Finally got connected to the internet and on demand working.

Glad I didn't throw out this Linksys WRT54g router.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Hurray for custom firmware.. did you flash it with dd-wrt or something similiar?


----------



## johnlandon009 (Aug 28, 2010)

xmetalx said:


> Hurray for custom firmware.. did you flash it with dd-wrt or something similiar?


DD-WRT yep. It was surprisingly easy. Took 10 minutes.

I thought it would brick since I didn't read all the necessary instructions. :lol:


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope I can get an answer to these questions quickly - the installer is due today between 4 - 8 PM.
I recently had MRV installed, then decided to try the on demand service.
My install is 2 HR 24-500 and 1 HR21-100 - there is a deca on the HR21, I was told to purchase a Linksys WET610N which I did. 
I have wireless internet which comes into my office, with 1 wire, this wire then goes to my computer. The installer called last night and told me he would also need to run another cable to the box where the cable comes into the house, is this correct?
He installer did not sound too sure to me. Also, he said he had only installed 6 of these?
Help with information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

bo I recommend you make a new thread for this and people will notice it, since it has not thing to do with the current threat.

after reading your post, there are a couple of scenarios to what should happen and since we don't have enough information I will be putting just some guesses out there.

1. If the box that gives internet to your computer has another ethernet port on it. This is the easiest scenario and you will not need the WET610N. The installer should run a wire to the room your internet is in and hook that cable to a ICK (this is what will put internet into your satalite equipment). Then on your HR21 the deca should have a cable going to it, then on the otherside and ethernet to the satalite box and another satalite cable to the sat1 connection.

2. If the box that gives internet to your computer does not have another ethernet port on it. I would recomend to have a switch or a router to connect it to in order to have enough ethernet ports and then follow the rest of 1.

3. If the installer is trying to put the box in a bad or wrong location. then he may be trying to use your wireless connection to put the ICK in a place most convienent to him. While it is possible to do this I believe this will not give you a reliable connection to your boxes 100% of the time. I would avoid this option all together.

I hope this helps.
Joseph


----------

